# ondes electromagnétiques,SVP réponses sérieuses



## LYDA (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

SVP, pourriez-vous me renseigner très sérieusement sur les ondes émisent par le MAC G5 ainsi que la LIVEBOX.

Pendant 15 jours au mois d'août, pour la 1 ère fois j'ai créé un DVD qui m'a valu des heures devant l'écran. Je sentais une chaleur m'envahir. J'ai mis 2 ventaliteurs mais je ressentais toujours la chaleur et une sensation de brûlure à la main et au poignet droit.

Je me suis absentée pendant 8 jours ( sans ordi) = plus de sensation de brûlure .

Je me remets sur l'ordi , de nouveau :sensation de brûlure à la main et poignet + sensation de chaleur dans tout le corps.

Cette question est très IMPORTANTE pour moi car j'ai 64 ans et j'ai été opérée d'un imposant méningiome qui me laisse des séquelles ( 1/2 visage avec effet électrique + d'autres soucis).
Je ne voudrais pas que des ondes participent à une récidive.

Avez-vous déjà étudié  très sérieusement la question des ondes. J'ai quitté un PC pour un Mac pensant m'éviter un maximum d'ondes.

J'ai été sur des sites pour me renseigner. Je sais que le risque existe, malheureusement je ne peux pas faire des recherches trop poussées car je ne peux plus m'attarder devant l'écran.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses ( sérieuses SVP)

Lyda


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Octobre 2006)

Si la Livebox est utilisée en Wifi, c'est peut être causé par les ondes émises par celle-ci.
En effet, les ondes Wifi sont des ondes radios qui génère un rayonnement électromagnétique.

Mais autant que je sache aucune étude sérieuse n'a jamais été réalisée sur la dangerosité des ondes Wifi.

A tout hasard, j'ai trouvé ça sur Google : http://oasi.ac-aix-marseille.fr/article136.html


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

Il y a egalement ce site : 
http://www.nantes-wireless.org/pages/wiki/index.php?pagename=SanteEtWifi

Et ce rapport du s&#233;nat : 
http://www.senat.fr/rap/r02-052/r02-052.html


----------



## intra (5 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi je ne connais pas d'etudes sur les effets du WIFI (parce que on parle bien de ca la) sur l'organirsme. En tous cas je pense que les frequences soient pas sufficicement elev&#233;s ni l'intensit&#233; sufficemment forte pour pouvoir nuir. Je crois que de ce point de vu la un telephone portable est bien plus dangereux. Mais je repete je ne connais pas des etudes scientifiques qui prouvent ce que j'affirme. Est ce que tu resents cette sensation de chaleur seulement devant l'ordi ou aussi devant un autre ecrain? A tout hazard tu peux essayer de etaindre l'Airport de ton MAC et la LIVEBOX au meme temps. Tu ne pourras plus seurfer mais c'est seulment un test. Vois ce qu'il se passe. Essaye aussi de voir si tu resents la meme chose devant la tel&#233;. Il y a un peu de temps j'ai eu quelques problemes avec un pc: beucoup de stress et beacoup de travail par jours m'ont procur&#233; un forme de cephal&#233;e qui a dur&#233; un mois et qui me provoquait des vertiges et un sense de naus&#233;e devant a tout ecrain. C'est pass&#233; tout seule mais il a fallu que j'aille chez le neurologue qui m'a diagnostiqu&#233; ce probleme. Depuis je fais des pauses regulieres toutes les deux heures.

J'espere de t'avoir et&#233; utile. Si j'ai d'autres infos je tacherais de te les communiquer.


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2006)

Les douleurs au bras et &#224; la main peuvent &#234;tre tout simplement des probl&#232;mes articulaires classiques lorsqu'on pratique les m&#234;me gestes contin&#251;ment en gardant une position fixe.
Lorsque j'utilisais des claviers classiques j'avais des douleurs aux bras et aux poignets.
Actuellement, travaillant sur des portables, la position me convient mieux et mes poignets supportent mes 12-15h quotidiennes d'ordinateur sans souci.
De m&#234;me, il faut veiller &#224; prendre une souris l&#233;g&#232;re : j'ai une petite Logitech l&#233;g&#232;re et avec fil (les piles alourdissent et me fatiguent le poignet droit consid&#233;rablement) et aucun souci. Avec la MightyMouse filaire, qui est plus grosse, j'ai un muscle de l'avant-bras qui finit par se contracter et le poignet un peu tordu : ouille.

Quant aux radiations, je ne peux rien dire d'int&#233;ressant sinon que tu peux faire l'achat d'un c&#226;ble Ethernet (crois&#233; ou non, aucune importance) et le connecter entre la Livebox et l'iMac et ne plus passer par le Wifi. Essaye quelques temps ainsi et regarde si tu vois une diff&#233;rence dans les sensations.

PS : je pense que la Livebox a bien un port de connexion Ethernet ; &#224; v&#233;rifier avant l'achat


----------



## iNano (5 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> PS : je pense que la Livebox a bien un port de connexion Ethernet ; &#224; v&#233;rifier avant l'achat



Je confirme, elle en a bien un...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Un article au sujet des ondes GSM..

http://rense.com/general72/cellcook.htm


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un article au sujet des ondes GSM..
> 
> http://rense.com/general72/cellcook.htm



Tu es en train de nous dire que le sang de LYDA devient du boudin


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2006)

Oserai-je conclure s&#233;rieusement que les vilaines ondes ne sont pas pires que le travail et le stress ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Oserai-je conclure sérieusement que les vilaines ondes ne sont pas pires que le travail et le stress ?



Sans doutes ...mais cumulées....:mouais: 

De mon expérience je peux vous dire que ( ça n'a rien de vérifié ni de mesuré), mais juste des éléments que j'avais remarqué ( ressenti ) à l'époque.

Pendant un temps j'était dans un local avec du WiFi, du bluetooth, des GSM ...le tout en quantité non négligeable et que très peu doivent endurer en situation normale.

Et bien je dormais mal, j'avais de maux de tête. Alors coïncidences ? je ne sais pas, mais je suppose que les ondes ont une incidence sur le corps humain. Nocives ou pas, on le saura bien un jour, en espérant que ce ne sera pas une amiante bis ...


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sans doutes ...mais cumul&#233;es....:mouais:
> 
> De mon exp&#233;rience je peux vous dire que &#231;a n'a rien de v&#233;rifi&#233; ni de mesur&#233;, mais juste des &#233;l&#233;ments que j'avais remarqu&#233; ( ressenti ) &#224; l'&#233;poque.
> 
> ...


Esp&#233;rons-le !
 

Et qui s'inqui&#232;te des ondes radio, t&#233;l&#233;,... qui sont partout, 24h/24h... ???
A 50 km de Paris on re&#231;oit sur antenne int&#233;rieure les ondes radio &#233;mises par la Tour Eiffel...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Comme tu le dis si bien



> On vit une époque formidable !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien une solution, mais bon 
Cage de faraday : 





Plus aucune ondes dans le corps


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Je suis déjà assez souvent en voiture


----------



## LYDA (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour et merci pour les recherches.

Je ne suis pas en WIFI j'ai un cable ethernet.

Ce matin j'ai installé la LIVEBOX dans un coffre en bois...j'espère que cela servira un peu de par-ondes.Elle se trouve à 1 m de moi.

J'essai de me servir de la souris avec ma main gauche. Sur la souris j'ai mis plusieurs épaisseurs de tissus pour isoler ma main du plastique.

Je ne pense pas que ces douleurs viennent à cause du canal carpien car j'aurais continué de les avoir pendant mes 8 jours loin de l'ordi.

Je crois que je deviens allergique aux ondes !

Je ne rester longtemps car cela fait " bouillonner" la tête.

Cela m'attriste car j'aime l'ordi.

Lyda


----------



## garfield (5 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 

Si les ondes de wifi sont commes les micro-ondes, le seul moyen de les d&#233;tourner c'est un support en m&#233;tal qui les renvoyent vers l'arri&#232;re...faudra peut-&#234;tre mettre la livebox dans un coffre-fort.Ou &#233;ventuellement un mur liquide ferait &#233;galement barri&#232;re aux ondes.

edit: oups je viens de voir que tu n'es pas en wifi...sorry!Mais ce que j'ai dis reste valable pour les ondes.


----------



## garfield (5 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ces douleurs viennent à cause du canal carpien car j'aurais continué de les avoir pendant mes 8 jours loin de l'ordi.Lyda



Ben si, ça pourrait venir du fait que pendant 8 jours tu n'as pas posé tes mains de manière non ergonomique sur la souris ou le clavier. Personellement j'ai un tapis de souris avec une espèce de bulle qui me soutient le poignet.


----------



## SergeD (5 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> Je ne suis pas en WIFI j'ai un cable ethernet.



Bonsoir,
vous êtes connecté en ethernet, mais je pense que la fonction WIFI de la LiveBox est active,
vous devez aller dans les menus de la LiveBox pour invalider la WIFI.
Pour cela il faut aller à l'adresse 192.168.1.1, utiliser admin comme identifiant et admin comme mot de passe, ensuite aller dans configuration. Cela est valable pour la LiveBox Inventel, je n'ai pas de LiveBox, mais j'ai bricolé chez plusieurs voisins qui étaient en détresse. ( j'espère que ma mémoire est bonne )

Plusieurs personnes ont parlé de mauvaises positions devant l'ordinateur et je pense que ce problème doit être pris en compte. 
D'abord une bon fauteuil, synchrone, avec des accoudoirs pas trop hauts,
une bonne hauteur du clavier, les avants bras bien calés,
je suis contre les souris multi-boutons qui immobilisent trop le bras et l'épaule, l'utilisation du clavier permet une gymnastique des bras.

PS: Je fais partie des vieux du forum (67 ans) et comme beaucoup quelques problèmes de douleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

hello Lyda 

eh bien quelle histoire:mouais: pour info, moi aussi des fois j'deviens bouillante et suis obligée d'écarter mon ibook très loin sinon j'étouffe! d'ailleurs, maintenant j'mets une épaisseur de 3 gros coussins dessous sinon j'ai l'impression d'être en train de cuire dans un four! pis j'ai des maux de crânes terribles  vi vous m'direz que j'pourrai mettre l'ordi sur une table bin non! j'ai pris un portable pour pouvoir justement l'emmener partout et notamment dans mon canapé ou bien mon lit c'est quand même plus confortable que de rester bloquer sur une chaise.  
quand j'pense que je cours désespérément tous les marabouts de la terre pour guérir mes migraines:hein: alors que c'est peut-être dû à ces trucs invisibles


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

_je suis comme mon coll&#232;gue mod&#233;rateur, je pense effectivement au canal carpien et &#224; des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes de crispations pour la souris. &#231;a disparait sans usage assez rapidement (l&#224;, c'est le cavalier qui parle et qui a un kyste suite &#224; une chute de cheval que le travail sur les reines faisait r&#233;apparaitre constamment et disparaitre ensuite mais qui me suit depuis l'usage journalier d'une souris)



La mouette a dit:



			Pendant un temps j'&#233;tait dans un local avec du WiFi, du bluetooth, des GSM ...le tout en quantit&#233; non n&#233;gligeable et que tr&#232;s peu doivent endurer en situation normale.

 Et bien je dormais mal, j'avais de maux de t&#234;te. Alors co&#239;ncidences ? je ne sais pas, mais je suppose que les ondes ont une incidence sur le corps humain. Nocives ou pas, on le saura bien un jour, en esp&#233;rant que ce ne sera pas une amiante bis ...

Cliquez pour agrandir...


non, pas de co&#239;ncidences, tous ceux qui ont v&#233;cu avec une borne wifi &#224; proximit&#233; du cr&#226;ne ou d'un environnement confin&#233; ont connu &#231;a. surtout les maux de t&#234;tes.

pour le reste du corps de Lyda aucune id&#233;e. 

m&#234;me s'il est &#233;vident qu'un ordinateur (surtout avec tout confin&#233; comme un Imac G5) est un &#233;metteur de champ &#233;lectro-magn&#233;tique (l'&#233;cran et la partie hardware de l'ordi)

Touma&#239; : si tu mets des coussins, ton ordi va chauffer plus donc te rendre encore "plus bouillante" perso, j'ai une &#233;tag&#232;re m&#233;tallique &#224; la taille de mon portable qui permet de mettre un "dissipateur" entre mon ordi et moi
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

merci Alem, mais quel genre de métal pour faire barrière ? j'comprends pas trop car le métal çà brûle!

Faut-il éteindre la live box? je me rends compte qu'elle est située sur le mur mitoyen de ma chambre et juste à l'opposé de ma tête de lit, donc sur ma pomme et chaque matin j'ai la tête plombée et marre de m'ingurgiter  des triptans 

vous l'éteignez votre live box? çà pose pas de problème si je l'éteins chaque soir? je vais essayer pour voir si demain matin j'ai mal au crâne.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci Alem, mais quel genre de métal pour faire barrière ? j'comprends pas trop car le métal çà brûle!
> 
> Faut-il éteindre la live box? je me rends compte qu'elle est située sur le mur mitoyen de ma chambre et juste à l'opposé de ma tête de lit, donc sur ma pomme et chaque matin j'ai la tête plombée et marre de m'ingurgiter  des triptans
> 
> vous l'éteignez votre live box? çà pose pas de problème si je l'éteins chaque soir? je vais essayer pour voir si demain matin j'ai mal au crâne.


_
pour le métal, rayon étagère de remplacement du BHV, je t'assure que j'ai pris le premier truc en inox pour étagères métalliques. je profite du vide crée en dessous par la fixation à l'étagère pour dissiper (je ne sais pas si tu vois ce que je décris ! :rose


ma solution à l'époque fut d'envoyer la borne airport au milieu de l'appart, un appart tout en longueur en province de 35m de long, les migraines se sont arrêtés directement. note que nous avions une prise téléphonique dans le couloir.  ça changeait du moment où la borne était à 1M de mon crâne. _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

si je comprends bien c'est comme si tu avais un plateau avec des pieds, genre plateau tit déjeuner ? 
j'savais pas que le métal isolait:rose: 

D'autre part, je ne peux changer la live box de place, c'est vraiment galère cette histoire...


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

le m&#233;tal n'isole justement pas,  il conduit la chaleur et agit comme un radiateur en diffusant la chaleur non plus seulement vers le bas, ensuite, c'est l'air contenu entre le plateau m&#233;tallique et moi qui joue le role d'isolant partiel. Bref, je joue sur deux tableaux et en m&#234;me temps je pr&#233;serve les composants de mon Ti qui est celui qui dans la gamme Ti chauffait le plus. 

tu n'as pas la possibilit&#233; de rajouter un peu de cable t&#233;l&#233;phonique pour l'&#233;loigner ?


----------



## LYDA (6 Octobre 2006)

bonjour à tous vous êtes super sympa pour tout.

Le matin ça va mieux donc je peux écrire un peu plus. Hier après midi je n'ai pas pu rester 1/2 h devant l'ordi à cause d'une chaleur qui me prenait tout le corps et surtout la tête... moi qui suis déjà amoindrie à cause de mon opération. Le neurochirurgien m'avait dit " pas plus de 2 h devant l'ordi"... pour le DVD j'ai un peu abusé et je crois que je le paie.

Pour la main droite de temps en temps je mets du gel KETUM et je mets un bandage au cas ou ce serait le canal carpien ou un rhumatisme !. Je continue d'essayer de me servir de ma main gauche( avec du tissu sur la souris).
Pour la souris une de mes filles tient à m'acheter une souris spéciale. Avez-vous une idée ?

Ce matin avant de rallumer le tout ( je ferme pour la nuit), j'ai installé la LIVEBOX dans un conteneur en métal ( j'ai enlevé les dossiers d'un porte-dossiers). Les cables m'empêchent de fermer complétement, mais j'espère que cela évitera le maximum d'ondes( j'ai quand même laissé la caissette en bois , cela fait 2 protections)

Pour enlever la wifi de la livebox, je vais attendre qu'un de mes enfants vienne car j'ai peur de faire une bétise.

J'ai positionner l'écran d'une manière plus oblique. La pomme est plus vers moi , le haut plus éloigné. Je me doute que derrière l'écran il doit y avoir un tas d' éléments qui provoquent des ondes. Quel est le meilleur positionnement ????

Pour la personne qui a des maux de tête... petit truc perso... un petit sac de gel spécial  que je mets dans le congel. Ce gel reste souple, je place ce sac dans un gant de toilette et je le mets sur ma tête .. cela aide à supporter le mal.

Merci encore à tous pour chercher des idées pour que je puisse continuer à aller sur l'ordi un petit peu tous les jours.

Lyda


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

> Alem vu la config de mon appart, si je rajoutais du câble, le fil serait au milieu de la pièce dont pas très glop.. cette nuit, j'ai éteins la live box et je n'ai pas eu mal au crâne! je ne pense pas que cela soit psychologique..les ondes sont décidément néfastes pour la santé, çà fait peur!

>Lyda merci, oui je connais toutes les astuces de migraineux, j'ai toute la panoplie, gel dans le congélateur et un truc aussi avec des longues tiges en métal pour me masser le crâne, je ne sais pas comment cela s'appelle désolée, sinon c'est le noir et le silence total avec mes triptans en attendant que çà passe..


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3998835 a dit:
			
		

> > j'ai &#233;teins la live box et je n'ai pas eu mal au cr&#226;ne! je ne pense pas que cela soit psychologique..les ondes sont d&#233;cid&#233;ment n&#233;fastes pour la sant&#233;, &#231;&#224; fait peur!



Quelle rigueur scientifique  
C'est pire que les r&#233;sultats d'un cr&#232;me anti-rides.
*85 % de femmes satisfaites*​*




Envisages-tu au moins un test sur l'effet plac&#233;bo ? 






_* en auto &#233;valuation sur un &#233;chantillon de 10 femmes​_



			
				Touma&#239;;3998350 a dit:
			
		

> pis j'ai des maux de cr&#226;nes terribles



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Envisages-tu au moins un test sur l'effet placébo ?
> 
> :love:




c'est vous qui voyez...y'en a qui ont essayé...z'ont eu des problèmes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Certes, mais tout cela est quand même inquiétant. J'ai deux Mac, un iMac G5 et un iBook G4. Tout ce petit monde est connecté Wifi par un Speedtouch 510 et une borne Airport Express. Le modem et la borne sont à 1 mètre de moi, à côté du G5 allumé toute la journée. Et sans aucune protection.

En outre, si l'ordinateur émet lui aussi des ondes electro-magnétiques, ça finit par faire beaucoup, même si c'est moins qu'un téléphone portable. Et que penser du bluetooth ?

Alors que faire ? Pas plus de 2 h devant l'ordinateur, comme le conseille le médecin de Lydia ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Certes, mais tout cela est quand même inquiétant. J'ai deux Mac, un iMac G5 et un iBook G4. Tout ce petit monde est connecté Wifi par un Speedtouch 510 et une borne Airport Express. Le modem et la borne sont à 1 mètre de moi, à côté du G5 allumé toute la journée. Et sans aucune protection.
> 
> En outre, si l'ordinateur émet lui aussi des ondes electro-magnétiques, ça finit par faire beaucoup, même si c'est moins qu'un téléphone portable. Et que penser du bluetooth ?
> 
> Alors que faire ? Pas plus de 2 h devant l'ordinateur, comme le conseille le médecin de Lydia ?



J'espère que tu ne prends pas la lecture de ce sujet au pied de la lettre :mouais: 
On est pas à la veille de le publier dans Nature.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Octobre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me c'est que m&#234;me si on se prot&#232;ge des ondes chez nous, faut aussi se dire que il y a des tonnes d'antennes relais dans les villes pour telephoner via les portables.... 

C'est peut etre pour &#231;a que l'on se sent si bien lorsque l'on passe quelques jours loin de tout, &#224; la mer sur une &#238;le ou &#224; la campagne....

Bon courage &#224; Lyda  et &#224; Touma&#239;


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'espère que tu ne prends pas la lecture de ce sujet au pied de la lettre :mouais:
> On est pas à la veille de le publier dans Nature.



_
on est d'accord mais on n'est pas non plus à la veille de voir un article de fond détaillant toutes les conséquences phyiologiques sur les ondes WiFi ou ne serait-ce que les ondes des GSM paraitre dans Nature voire même dans Science... 

n'oublie jamais que le forum est là pour parler de nos expériences. Personnellement, je prends des précautions... _


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998894 a dit:
			
		

> _
> on est d'accord mais on n'est pas non plus &#224; la veille de voir un article de fond d&#233;taillant toutes les cons&#233;quences phyiologiques sur les ondes WiFi ou ne serait-ce que les ondes des GSM paraitre dans Nature voire m&#234;me dans Science...
> 
> n'oublie jamais que le forum est l&#224; pour parler de nos exp&#233;riences. Personnellement, je prends des pr&#233;cautions... _



oui oui mais il me semble aussi """"dangereux"""" de dire ... j'ai &#233;teint la LB hier soir, j'ai pas mal &#224; la t&#234;te ---> Conclusion : la LB donne mal &#224; la t&#234;te. 
M&#234;me si je ne r&#233;fute pas les propos .
Enfin dans le cas de Tuma&#239;, je mets plut&#244;t &#231;a sur une r&#233;action psy qu'autre chose.

C'est comme &#231;a que des contres v&#233;rit&#233;s deviennent des faits scientifiques &#233;tablis dans la croyance populaire :sleep:
Ensuite es-tu certain que si tu as mal &#224; la t&#234;te la LB est plus en cause qu'un abus de clopes ? Perso je mets plus un mal de cr&#226;ne sur le compte d'alcool / clope / pb oculaire ... plut&#244;t que sur les ondes Wi-Fi.
Essayez de lister tout ce qui dans la journ&#233;e aurait pu &#234;tre responsable d'un mal de cr&#226;ne ...


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_je propose qu'elle voit plus longtemps si l'absence de migraines perdure, tiens par exemple. Perso, par culture scientifique, la borne airport remise &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du mac et je retrouvais des migraines le soir, repartie dans le couloir, plus rien. (ps, je te jure que je prends pas mal de magn&#233;sium pour ma tension oculaire et le reste. )_


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998919 a dit:
			
		

> _je propose qu'elle voit plus longtemps si l'absence de migraines perdure, tiens par exemple. _



Il faudrait plut&#244;t que quelqu'un &#233;teigne sa LB sans qu'elle soit avertie et de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire sur une longue p&#233;riode. 
Si elle fait le test elle-m&#234;me, les r&#233;sultats sont fauss&#233;s par nature. 

Je suis toujours un peu dubitatif quant aux exp&#233;riences scientifiques made home  Et comme je l'ai dit plus haut avec l'analogie des produits cosm&#233;tiques : la taille de l'&#233;chantillon ne permet pas de g&#233;n&#233;raliser et pour ma part m&#234;me pas de me faire douter.


----------



## LYDA (6 Octobre 2006)

re- je me reconnecte quelques instants pour lire vos messages.

*Je ne veux surtout pas mettre la panique sur le forum !*

Des personnes travaillent sur les ordinateurs toutes la journée et ils n'ont pas ce genre de problème.

Chacun a une constitution différente. La mienne a été fragilisée par une opération donc je ressens plus vite les choses que d'autres.

Pour renforcer le coffre en métal, je l'ai entouré ( à l'intérieur) d'une couche de 1/2 cm d' un matériel spécial protection acoustique et thermique. Avec tout cela, j'espère que les ondes ne passeront plus .... reste l'écran... là je ne peux rien essayer.

Je précise que j'habite hors de la ville et à ma connaissance , je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une borne pour quoique que ce soit .

L'effet placebo... j'aimerais y croire car me priver de l'ordi , c'est dur-dur !.

Merci à tous .

Lyda


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et un truc aussi avec des longues tiges en métal pour me masser le crâne, je ne sais pas comment cela s'appelle désolée



Oui toujours en vente chez Nature et Découverte pour ne pas le citer ! Vraiment bien ce truc surtout fait par quelqu'un d'autre.
Un nom qui circule pour appeler cet engin : l'orgasmotron...  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> re- je me reconnecte quelques instants pour lire vos messages.
> 
> *Je ne veux surtout pas mettre la panique sur le forum !*
> 
> ...




Il n'y a aucune panique, vraiment  Juste une simple discussion qui pour ma part est très intéressante  
L'essentiel est que tu trouves une solution à ton problème, quelques soient les moyens employés .


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> re- je me reconnecte quelques instants pour lire vos messages.
> 
> *Je ne veux surtout pas mettre la panique sur le forum !*
> 
> ...


La mousse et le bois n'arrettes aucune ondes, il n'y a que le metal, qui fasse cage de faraday, qui puisse bloquer les ondes


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> re- je me reconnecte quelques instants pour lire vos messages.
> 
> *Je ne veux surtout pas mettre la panique sur le forum !*
> 
> ...




En fait, si. Tout ceux qui travaillent face &#224; des &#233;crans sur de longues p&#233;riodes ont ce genre de probl&#232;mes. Mais cela ne se manifeste pas de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on chez tout le monde. Et cel&#224; se g&#232;re.
L'ergonomie du poste de travail, la luminosit&#233; constante enregistr&#233;e par la r&#233;tine, sans m&#234;me parler de la saturation &#233;lectro-magn&#233;tique, ont des effets sur notre m&#233;tabolisme.

Il faut constamment veiller &#224; &#234;tre dans une position naturelle. Les bras doivent reposer sur la table sans faire remonter tes &#233;paules. La circulation de tes jambes doit toujours se faire sans contraintes (rester jambes crois&#233;es durant de longues p&#233;riodes est une mauvaise habitude de beaucoup). La souris doit poss&#233;der une forme ergonomique adapt&#233;e &#224; ta main. Celle-ci ne doit pas se fatiguer, ni se crisper.
Et de toutes les fa&#231;ons, il faut faire une pause toutes les 2 heures. Arr&#234;ter de regarder l'&#233;cran, se lever.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Il faudrait plut&#244;t que quelqu'un &#233;teigne sa LB sans qu'elle soit avertie et de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire sur une longue p&#233;riode.
> Si elle fait le test elle-m&#234;me, les r&#233;sultats sont fauss&#233;s par nature.
> 
> Je suis toujours un peu dubitatif quant aux exp&#233;riences scientifiques made home  Et comme je l'ai dit plus haut avec l'analogie des produits cosm&#233;tiques : la taille de l'&#233;chantillon ne permet pas de g&#233;n&#233;raliser et pour ma part m&#234;me pas de me faire douter.



_j'entends bien. mais tu ne dois pas savoir &#224; qui tu causes en fait...  je dois avoir fait des &#233;tudes similaires &#224; luma&#239; et ange_63 et me suis barr&#233; de la fac pour des raisons &#233;thiques (quand on t'apprend comment faire de l'argent avec des produits dont on ne sait* s'ils sont dangereux) mais &#231;a fait longtemps qu'on attend des &#233;tudes s&#233;rieuses sur ces ondes (surtout GSM), non ? je ne suis pas pour la th&#233;orie des complots mais &#231;a ressemble aux &#233;tudes sur les xanthanes/carragh&#233;nanes/dextrose "cuits" que des m&#233;decins sp&#233;cialis&#233;s dans l'&#233;tude du tube digestif attendent... depuis longtemps aussi. c'est hors-sujet mais je crois que &#231;a coince quelque part.

*parce que des &#233;tudes s&#233;rieuses couteraient de l'argent plutot qu'en rapporter et que tant qu'il n'y aucun danger r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;, faut surtout pas s'inqui&#234;ter.

je t'accorde qu'il y a bcp de fantasmes possibles (et l'effet placebo si ce n'est qu'un effet placebo est en soi d&#233;j&#224; une am&#233;lioration de son confort, non ? ) mais je n'ai aucun souci avec un routeur ethernet..._


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998949 a dit:
			
		

> j'entends bien. mais tu ne dois pas savoir à qui tu causes en fait...


Certainement ... mais pour ne pas partir en vrille et éviter tout malentendu sache que je ne préjuge pas de la personne à qui je parle, si c'est ce que tu sous-entends.


			
				[MGZ] alèm;3998949 a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir fait des études similaires à lumaï et ange_63


toi aussi elles t'ont dit qu'elles avaient mal à la tête :love: 


			
				[MGZ] alèm;3998949 a dit:
			
		

> et me suis barré de la fac pour des raisons éthiques (quand on t'apprend comment faire de l'argent avec des produits dont on ne sait* s'ils sont dangereux) mais ça fait longtemps qu'on attend des études sérieuses sur ces ondes (surtout GSM), non ? je ne suis pas pour la théorie des complots mais ça ressemble aux études sur les xanthanes/carraghénanes/dextrose "cuits" que des médecins spécialisés dans l'étude du tube digestif attendent... depuis longtemps aussi. c'est hors-sujet mais je crois que ça coince quelque part.
> *parce que des études sérieuses couteraient de l'argent plutot qu'en rapporter et que tant qu'il n'y aucun danger révélé, faut surtout pas s'inquiêter.


je n'ai jamais dit le contraire ... sans parler des études faites par les acteurs du marché. Ensuite et je me répète, on ne détient pas plus de vérités que le nombre N de bac + N est élevé. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3998949 a dit:
			
		

> je t'accorde qu'il y a bcp de fantasmes possibles (et l'effet placebo si ce n'est qu'un effet placebo n'est en soi déjà une amélioration de son confort, non ? ) mais je n'ai aucun souci avec un routeur ethernet...


Je considère l'effet placebo comme un effet thérapeutique à part entière. 
J'imagine que tu as certainement entendu comme vérités : l'aspartame était cancérigène, que les voitures électriques ne polluaient pas, qu'on enlevait le plomb de l'essence pour faire le SP 95 / 98 ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'espère que tu ne prends pas la lecture de ce sujet au pied de la lettre :mouais:
> On est pas à la veille de le publier dans Nature.



Au pied de la lettre, non, mais au sérieux, oui. Comme toi d'ailleurs, je trouve cette discussion intéressante. Ceux qui ont posté dans cette discussion ou bien étaient inquiets à juste titre (surtout Lydia), ou bien ont tenté d'apporter une contribution souvent pertinente.

Sur ce, pour me remettre de tout cela, je vais aller surfer dans la mer, là où il n'y a pas d'ondes électro-magnétiques (enfin, normalement), juste des requins...


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Au pied de la lettre, non, mais au sérieux, oui. Comme toi d'ailleurs, je trouve cette discussion intéressante. Ceux qui ont posté dans cette discussion ou bien étaient inquiets à juste titre (surtout Lydia), ou bien ont tenté d'apporter une contribution souvent pertinente.
> 
> Sur ce, pour me remettre de tout cela, je vais aller surfer dans la mer, là où il n'y a pas d'ondes électro-magnétiques (enfin, normalement), juste des requins...



Il y a des ondes électromagnétiques partout ... et heureusement pour nous  et surtout au milieu de l'océan.  
Ensuite est-ce que tu es inquiet quand à ton utilisation quotidienne de : parfums, crèmes , gel douches, divers parfums pour la maison .... 
Je me dis que si on se soucie de tout, c'est impossible de vivre dans ce monde.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

_


chandler_jf a dit:



			Certainement ... mais pour ne pas partir en vrille et éviter tout malentendu sache que je ne préjuge pas de la personne à qui je parle, si c'est ce que tu sous-entends.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'espère bien au vu de l'avatar dont je t'ai fait don !   



chandler_jf a dit:



			toi aussi elles t'ont dit qu'elles avaient mal à la tête :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui, j'ai pris rendez-vous avec elles pour leur faire un petit test avec l'orgasmotron... 



chandler_jf a dit:



			Je considère l'effet placebo comme un effet thérapeutique à part entière. 
J'imagine que tu as certainement entendu comme vérités : l'aspartame était cancérigène, que les voitures électriques ne polluaient pas, qu'on enlevait le plomb de l'essence pour faire le SP 95 / 98 ....
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


pour l'aspartame, euh, c'est quoi ? le truc dégueu qui fait un drôle de goût ? ah je pense surtout que cela une action certaine sur les sécrétions des acini du pancréas à long terme. pour les voitures électriques je te renvoie au bilan en CO2 des aciéries, au bilan écologique des usines fabriquant les batteries, les pneus, les polymères entrant dans la composition des différentes pièces, aux usines fabriquant les différents revêtements, aux usines recyclant les pneus pour en faire des revêtements, à la consommation des véhicules produisant le revêtement et/ou l'entretenant, aux usines farbiquant ces véhicules et ceux de sruveillance, à la consommation des véhicules de surveillance routière et policière, à la consommation électrique du Pc de Rosny-sous-bois, aux usines fabriquant les ordinateurs et écrans de contrôle, aux kilos de papier de directives entre chaque point de commandement de l'organisation de la circulation et de la sécurité publique. pour le sans-plomb, je ne sais pas, je ne roulais qu'avec du super "plombé" 97 et maintenant avec du bon gros diesel sans filtre à particules (promis, j'essaye dès que je peux l'huile de colza... )

d'autres questions ?

_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

> Chandler, je comprends que tu puisses douter et suis ok pour essayer à long terme et ne pas me baser uniquement sur la nuit passée.. Je n'ai pas dit non plus que mes migraines survenaient seulement à cause des ondes puisque çà m'arrive aussi pour d'autres raisons mais ce que je voulais dire c''est que je ne comprenais pas pourquoi c'était récurrent et tous les matins...alors que lorsque je dors ailleurs, j'en ai beaucoup moins..mais le mystère des migraines plane toujours et la médecine tatonne complètement à ce sujet malgré tous les traitements de fonds essayés, le corps s'habitue malheureusement à tout et c'est sans fin...La migraine n'est pas psychologique mais bien physiologique et seul un migraineux peut comprendre à quel point c'est un véritable cauchemar très handicapant


----------



## Lizandre (6 Octobre 2006)

Les probl&#232;mes rapport&#233;s par les personnes ici me laissent sceptiques, mais je les prends au s&#233;rieux. La science a &#233;tabli que de nombreuses esp&#232;ces animales &#233;taient sensibles aux champs &#233;lectromagn&#233;tiques, voire m&#234;me &#224; la gravit&#233;, et &#224; leurs variations (oiseaux migrateurs), alors, pourquoi pas l'esp&#232;ce humaine ?

Sans compter la variabilit&#233; individuelle, qui peut faire de certains d'entre nous des antennes vivantes alors que d'autres ne seront absolument pas concern&#233;s.


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2006)

pour briser les ondes il faut un filet
des grillages metalliques sont tr&#232;s efficaces.
les plaques de metal fonctionnent aussi mais sont moins performantes &#224; surface egale qu'une plaque grillag&#233; qui "capture" et "brise" les signaux avec plus d'&#233;fficacit&#233;.
il faut de plus les relier &#224; la terre (si possible mesur&#233;e)

il y a aussi les courants de foucault, j'ai du mal &#224; trouver de la doc en francais sur les ondes eletromagnetiques
j'essaie de te trouver &#231;a
il faudrait que tu trouves un specialiste qui fasse un relev&#233; de ton appartement et apr&#232;s tu choisis les mesures appropri&#233;es
j'ai trouv&#233; ceci
pour la souris, tu peux simplement la remplacer par un pointeur fixe (je ne trouve pas le mot :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Il y a des ondes électromagnétiques partout ... et heureusement pour nous  et surtout au milieu de l'océan.
> Ensuite est-ce que tu es inquiet quand à ton utilisation quotidienne de : parfums, crèmes , gel douches, divers parfums pour la maison ....
> Je me dis que si on se soucie de tout, c'est impossible de vivre dans ce monde.



Bien sûr, tu as raison, il ne faut pas accréditer le délire paranoïaque ambiant qui finit pas demander un tout sécuritaire et donc, une vie sans risque, c'est-à-dire conçue sur le modèle de la mort.

Mais ce délire a un fond de vérité. Comme le dit Heidegger, la technique et la science moderne se caractérisent comme un arraisonnement de la nature, par une utilisation sans frein de ses ressouces, ce qui constitue un danger, non seulement pour la nature, mais aussi pour nous. Et le souci de rentabilté qui accompagne structurellement cet araisonnement fait qu'on a exposé sans aucun scrupule et parfois en connaissance de cause les gens aux radiations atomiques, à l'amiante, à divers médicaments dangereux, au sang contaminé, bientôt aux OGM, etc. 

Etre inquiet quant à ce fond de vérité, ceci ne veut en rien dire vivre dans une peur constante, mais seulement être lucide et vigilant... 

Bon, ce coup là, je vais vraiment surfer


----------



## Chris 675 (6 Octobre 2006)

Perso j'ai viré le wifi de l'appartement! Les 2 semaines où il était activé je souffrais de troubles du sommeil, et à partir du moment où j'ai tiré un câble entre l'ordi et le routeur plus aucun plus de problème.
Pour l'instant les études actuelles ne montre "aucun" effet des ondes GSM sur l'organisme et les quelques études qui démontres le contraire sont pour le moins "démontées". Le problème est plus économique qu'autre chose!!! En effet, les téléphone portables ainsi que le wifi sont des ondes électromagnétiques à peut près équivalentes et donc certains industriels tirent un maximum de bénéfices (en particulier les télécoms  ) dire que ces technologie sont nocives ne serait pas un argument de vente! 

Pour moi le choix et fait : fini le wifi, et le téléphone portable le moins possible. Au moins j'éviterais de polluer mon environnement immédiat de ces ondes, car ces ondes sont partout autant éviter de s'ajouter une source chez soi!

Je ne peux que te conseiller de tirer un câble entre ta Live box et ton ordinateur et surtout de désactiver le wifi dans le menu de ta live box (sinon ta démarche ne servirai à rien...). Pour info les  études allemandes sont bcp plus critique quant aux ondes du portable et du wifi... les experts français ne seraient-ils partiales? (cf. Tchernobyl: le nuage s'est arrêté à la frontière  )


----------



## Chris 675 (6 Octobre 2006)

(le message était en double et je ne sais pas comment de supprimer, alors je mets de smileys)


----------



## intra (6 Octobre 2006)

Chris 675 a dit:


> En effet, les téléphone portables ainsi que le wifi sont des ondes électromagnétiques à peut près équivalentes et donc certains industriels tirent un maximum de bénéfices (en particulier les télécoms  ) dire que ces technologie sont nocives ne serait pas un argument de vente!




Il faut pas trop exagerer. On parle d'ordres de grandeur d'energie bien differnts. J'ai un principe moi: Tout dont on abuse peut etre dangereux. Il y a des exceptions  biesur mais il faut faire gaffe a ne pas etre paranoyque ou a trop exagere...


----------



## Chris 675 (6 Octobre 2006)

intra a dit:


> Il faut pas trop exagerer. On parle d'ordres de grandeur d'energie bien differnts. J'ai un principe moi: Tout dont on abuse peut etre dangereux. Il y a des exceptions  biesur mais il faut faire gaffe a ne pas etre paranoyque ou a trop exagere...


 
Je ne suis pas "paranoyque", mais faut-il sous estimer les énergie plus petites? Je vous parle de quelque chose qui dure dans le temps... "une PETITE fuite d'eau qui au fur et à mesure pourrit la toiture". A ce jour, on n'a pas asser de recul sur ce phénomène ( 10ans), de plus il y a 10ans les sources d'ondes éléctromagnétiques n'étaient pas aussi répandues qu'actuellement. 
Les gens on tendance penser ou à soutenir les chose qui leurs sont pratiques ne peuvent pas êtres nocives. (l'amiante était pour le moin pratique,...)

Maintenant je ne demande à personne d'agréer à mon discours sur ce forum, je ne faisait qu'exposer ma vision et mon expérience personnelle à LYDA.


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon. Je transf&#232;re du c&#244;t&#233; des forums de discussion. Parce qu'il ne s'agit plus vraiment de Mac OS X, tout b&#234;tement.


----------



## intra (6 Octobre 2006)

Chris 675 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas "paranoyque", mais faut-il sous estimer les &#233;nergie plus petites? Je vous parle de quelque chose qui dure dans le temps... "une PETITE fuite d'eau qui au fur et &#224; mesure pourrit la toiture". A ce jour, on n'a pas asser de recul sur ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne ( 10ans), de plus il y a 10ans les sources d'ondes &#233;l&#233;ctromagn&#233;tiques n'&#233;taient pas aussi r&#233;pandues qu'actuellement.
> Les gens on tendance penser ou &#224; soutenir les chose qui leurs sont pratiques ne peuvent pas &#234;tres nocives. (l'amiante &#233;tait pour le moin pratique,...)
> 
> Maintenant je ne demande &#224; personne d'agr&#233;er &#224; mon discours sur ce forum, je ne faisait qu'exposer ma vision et mon exp&#233;rience personnelle &#224; LYDA.



Je vois ce que tu veux dire et je suis d'accord (je m'excuse pour ma faute d'orthographe mais j'ai une excuse valide). Ma remarque se referait seulement au fait que il y a bien pire que les WIFI si (on le saura peut etre un jour) il est vraiment nocif. Si on devrait faire vraiment gaffe on devrait ne pas manger, ne pas boir, ne pas sortir... Je ne sais pas ce qui est plus dangereux entre le WIFI et le verre l'aire que je respire en ville, ou le poulet que j'aurai dans mon assiette ce soir. 
Tu me diras que vu que tu peux te passer du WIFI tu le fais et c'est un problem de moins. Mais comme quelqu'un l'a deja dit sur ce fil il ne faut pas y aller trop fort parce que on risque de surdimensioner la chose, de faire peur et de creer de la paronoia.
Certe il y a des personnes plus sensibles que d'autres, mais, par moment, j'ai l'impression que la on est plus en train de faire un proces au WIFI qu'autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> > Chandler, je comprends que tu puisses douter et suis ok pour essayer à long terme et ne pas me baser uniquement sur la nuit passée.. Je n'ai pas dit non plus que mes migraines survenaient seulement à cause des ondes puisque çà m'arrive aussi pour d'autres raisons mais ce que je voulais dire c''est que je ne comprenais pas pourquoi c'était récurrent et tous les matins...alors que lorsque je dors ailleurs, j'en ai beaucoup moins..mais le mystère des migraines plane toujours et la médecine tatonne complètement à ce sujet malgré tous les traitements de fonds essayés, le corps s'habitue malheureusement à tout et c'est sans fin...La migraine n'est pas psychologique mais bien physiologique et seul un migraineux peut comprendre à quel point c'est un véritable cauchemar très handicapant



C'est marrant, perso je suis une migraineuse ophtamologique ... C'est à dire que mes migraines me préviennent qu'elles vont arriver par des troubles de la vision. Alors j'ai juste le temps de prendre un cacheton et puis la migraine n'a pas le trop le temps de faire effet. Sinon, je suis bonne pour rentrer à la maison, dans le noir ect.
Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis donc potentiellement sujette à des migraines devant l'ordi, et ben que dalle rien ... l'ordi ne me fais pas mal à la tête !


----------



## reineman (6 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> S
> Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses ( sérieuses SVP)
> ...



heu, pour plus de sureté, il vaudrait mieux que tu demandes l'avis d'un medecin, à l'hopital, ou l'avis du spécialiste qui t'a suivie.
eux, forcément , ils doivent etre au courant..


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que je vois un sujet qui ne part pas en ******* au bout de trois pages.  Peut-&#234;tre &#224; cause de l'&#226;ge et des ant&#233;c&#233;dant du m&#244;ssieur... je ne sais pas. Mais &#231;a peut pr&#234;ter &#224; r&#233;flexion.

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'esp&#232;re bien que le probl&#232;me sera rapidement r&#233;gl&#233;. Quant &#224; savoir si un Mac chauffe moins qu'un PC, ou inversement, aucune id&#233;e. Mais il ne me semble pas que ce soit une raison valable pour passer d'un PC &#224; un Mac. L'un ou l'autre, les deux ont autant d'avantages que d'inconv&#233;nients...


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> heu, pour plus de sureté, il vaudrait mieux que tu demandes l'avis d'un medecin, à l'hopital, ou l'avis du spécialiste qui t'a suivie.
> eux, forcément , ils doivent etre au courant..



Encore une fois (mais certainement à cause de mon manque de personnalité), je suis d'accord avec ce gentleman


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> C'est bien la première fois que je vois un sujet qui ne part pas en ******* au bout de trois pages. Peut-être à cause de l'âge et des antécédant du môssieur... je ne sais pas. Mais ça peut prêter à réflexion.



_le sujet n'était pas dans le bar avant les 6 derniers messages, ceci explique celà. _


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> heu, pour plus de suret&#233;, il vaudrait mieux que tu demandes l'avis d'un medecin, &#224; l'hopital, ou l'avis du sp&#233;cialiste qui t'a suivie.
> eux, forc&#233;ment , ils doivent etre au courant..



 Cela me semble &#234;tre le bon sens m&#234;me, plutot que de mettre la borne dans une caisse de bois, puis dans un classeur m&#233;tallique (c'est tellement incroyable que j'arrive &#224; douter du s&#233;rieux de ce message) et de nous poser ensuite la question de savoir ce qu'on en pense... :mouais:

A toutes fins utiles, voici un lien donn&#233; dans un autre forum o&#249; notre ami(e) explique &#233;galement son cas. Un forum, quel qu'il soit ne vaut pas consultation d'un sp&#233;cialiste. 

Que ce sujet tra&#238;te, _dans l'absolu_, des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes _possibles_ des ondes, pourquoi pas. *Mais en aucun cas nous ne sommes habilit&#233;s &#224; te donner un conseil sp&#233;cifique &#224; ton probl&#232;me de sant&#233;, surtout apr&#232;s l'intervention chirurgicale que tu as subie*.

File en parler &#224; ton m&#233;decin sans plus attendre, dis lui que tu n'as pas suivi son indication (pas plus de 2 heures / jour), et que tu ressens des tas de trucs pas clairs depuis. Point.


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999758 a dit:
			
		

> _le sujet n'était pas dans le bar avant les 6 derniers messages, ceci explique celà. _




Quand bien même. Il ne me semble pas que le bar ne soit qu'un ramassis de pochtrons. Et ce, malgré ce que pourrait laisser à penser les premières réflexions de ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

sur le forum cité en question je vois qu'ils conseillent d'entourer la live box d'aluminium, vous pensez que çà peut arrêter les ondes?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> sur le forum cité en question je vois qu'ils conseillent d'entourer la live box d'aluminium, vous pensez que çà peut arrêter les ondes?




oui, surement, toutes les ondes. Remarques, après tu as l'avantage de ne plus aller sur internet et de recevoir tes mails.  

Faut que j'aille faire un tour sur ce forum.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

apparemment çà bloque ni le woueb ni les mails, lyda a bien enfermé sa LV dans une boite en métal...
Ma LV étant planquée derrière un meuble çà ne ferait pas ridicule comme certains me l'ont fait remarquer..et j'me vois mal demander à orange si j'peux l'entourer d'alu.

M'enfin, si vous trouvez tous ces questionnements débiles...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4000001 a dit:
			
		

> apparemment &#231;&#224; bloque ni le woueb ni les mails, lyda a bien enferm&#233; sa LV dans une boite en m&#233;tal...
> Ma LV &#233;tant planqu&#233;e derri&#232;re un meuble &#231;&#224; ne ferait pas ridicule comme certains me l'ont fait remarquer..et j'me vois mal demander &#224; orange si j'peux l'entourer d'alu.
> 
> M'enfin, si vous trouvez tous ces questionnements d&#233;biles...




oui toumai, mais... si internet fonctionne, c'est bien que les ondes passent? non? donc, au mieux l'alu diminue la port&#233;e mais pas les ondes dans le champ d'action. Donc &#231;a ne r&#233;soud pas le probl&#234;me. Au pire, il ne se passe rien.

C'est le m&#234;me probl&#234;me qu'avec le GSM, une antenne &#233;mettant &#224; 2watt aura une port&#233;e d'environ 4KM (moyenne d&#233;pendant de la topologie), une de 8 watts rayonnera sur 14KM. En "blindant" ta box avec de l'alu, tu ne fais que simuler une baisse de puissance. Mais tant que tu es dans le rayon d'action, tu re&#231;ois les ondes.

Si tu ne veux pas d'ondes, la seule solution est d'imiter le micro ondes en blindant et dans ce cas il n'y a plus de r&#233;ception.

NB: je ne moque pas de toi


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2006)

Il faudrait envisager de placer la LB sur une plaque de métal assez épaisse pour éviter tes mauvaises ondes vers le bas, et la placer sous un grand entonnoir en métal (type trouvé dans une cuisine industrielle)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

merci à vous pour les conseils, Zr je ne parlais pas de toi 

Chandler, je vais essayer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

ce n'est pas débile du tout dans la mesure où tout et son contraire sont annoncés (je pense aux médias).

Pour les migraines, je vis avec ZRXvalou qui est très facilement migraineuse. J'ai 2 bornes Express dans l'appart. (pas très grand) et cela ne provoque rien de plus maintenant qu'avant de les avoir installés. Cela ne prouve rien mais il s'agit d'un témoignage.

Je travaille dans la téléphonie portable depuis 1990, j'ai commencé avec des appareils qui émettaient à 7 watts et qu'on utilisait quasi exclusivement en voiture: rien. 
(note: je les avais en configuration "portable" pour faire les démos, donc placés sur le siège passager).
A l'ouverture du GSM, les puissances sont passés de 7 Watts à 2 watts Maxi pour les portables et 8 pour les appareils installés dans les voitures. Rien. 
(en réalité le téléphone est esclave du réseau qui lui dicte la puissance d'émission: < 0,5 watts en moyenne en ville)

Depuis 2002, pour optimiser la capacité de communication les opérateurs ont redéployés leurs réseaux en 2 watts maxi en campagne et 0,5 en ville (0,2 dans les grosses aglomérations) donc diminués la puissance de rayonnement pour pouvoir accueillir plus d'abonnés.

PS: je fais une analogie avec le GSM parceque c'est ce qui me semble le plus proche dans le schéma.

Je ne suis ni pour ni contre, j'essaye d'apporter une contribution à la réflexion.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier, je trouve ta signature bien adaptée à ce sujet


----------



## LYDA (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Cela me semble être le bon sens même, plutot que de mettre la borne dans une caisse de bois, puis dans un classeur métallique (c'est tellement incroyable que j'arrive à douter du sérieux de ce message) et de nous poser ensuite la question de savoir ce qu'on en pense... ( Miko)


Cela peut-être vous paraît " idiot",malheureusement c'est un fait que je recherche tous les conseils pour éviter de me sentir envahie par une sorte de chaleur brûlante lorsque je suis devant l'ordinateur.

Depuis quelques jours je ne peux même plus y rester 2 h comme me l'avait conseillé le neurochirurgien.

Comme vous le dîtes, je ferais mieux d'aller consulter !.
 D'accord avec vous j'ai déjà 2 rendez-vous pris chez un allergologue et chez le neuro. Je ne pourrais les voir qu'à la fin du mois( il faut savoir attendre pour être reçu chez ce genre de spécialiste).

Vous pouvez aussi me dire de ne plus me mettre devant l'écran... ce serait plus sage !

Encore d'accord  , mais  pour moi c'est un plaisir de contacter mes enfants, mes petits enfants, des amis et aussi d'aller chercher des conseils sur le forum MAC G pour mieux connaître comment faire fonctionner  au mieux cet ordinateur ( je ne pratique le mac que depuis 1 an. J'ai eu un pc pendant 3 ans..... Avoir un ordinateur est un plaisir qu'une mamie comme moi voulait connaître arrivée à la retraite).

Si je peux avoir le plaisir ( sans souffrir) de me connecter un peu chaque jour, c'est bon pour le moral.

Les conseils donnés sur le forum vont peut-être me le permettre.
Je vais  ajouter une triple feuille d'alu à l'intérieur du caisson métallique.
Le grillage avec la prise de terre , si je le pouvais je le ferais mais là c'est un peu compliqué.

Si quelqu'un prend la patience de m'expliquer de A à Z ( bien détaillé pour mon cerveau-lent) comment enlever la WIFI... j'essaierai de le faire.

Si tous ces conseils trouvent la solution, tant mieux, je vous en remercie.

Les médecins vont certainement me dire " NE PLUS me METTRE devant un écran d'ordinateur !"( je dis ceci pour mon cas seulement !).

Bien amicalement à tous... et  ZEN , la vie est courte !

Lyda


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, surement, toutes les ondes. Remarques, après tu as l'avantage de ne plus aller sur internet et de recevoir tes mails.
> 
> Faut que j'aille faire un tour sur ce forum.



Olive, c'est justement pour ca qu'un autre post conseillait de supprimer la fonction wifi et de se connecter par l'ethernet de la livebox. 



LYDA a dit:


> Cela peut-être vous paraît " idiot",malheureusement c'est un fait que je recherche tous les conseils pour éviter de me sentir envahie par une sorte de chaleur brûlante lorsque je suis devant l'ordinateur. (...)



J'espère que tu n'as pas pris mon message comme étant une attaque, car c'était le contraire ! 
j'attirais simplement ton attention sur le fait que par échange de posts il est difficile de savoir quelle peut-être la raison de tes soucis.

Entre ta récente intervention chirurgicale, les conseils post-opératoires (non suivis) de ton chirurgien et la position que tu peux adopter lorsque tu es devant ta machine, des tas de possibilités sont à prendre en compte.

Comme ces problèmes ne sont pas bénins (capitale : Togo ©pascal77), je ne voudrais pas que ton problème soit amplifié par de fausses bonnes solutions qui pouraient t'être apportées ici, c'est tout.

En attendant le rendez-vous auprès de ton médecin, limite _au maximum_ le temps passé devant l'écran, essaie de l'éloigner le plus de toi (tu peux activer la fonction "accessibilité" afin de grossir l'affichage), c'est à dire en mettant le clavier au maximum de la longueur de son cable.


----------



## LYDA (7 Octobre 2006)

re- 3 mn de connect pour vous répondre que je ne me suis pas sentie agressée, simplement un peu triste que l'on puisse penser que c'est une plaisanterie.

Merci pour les conseils. oui j'évite au maxi de me mettre devant l'ordi.
Si je débranchais la Liv B pour ne me servir que de Word ou autre, est-ce que il y aurais des ondes par l'écran ?
merci pour tout.
Lyda


----------



## reineman (7 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> re- 3 mn de connect pour vous répondre que je ne me suis pas sentie agressée, simplement un peu triste que l'on puisse penser que c'est une plaisanterie.
> 
> Merci pour les conseils. oui j'évite au maxi de me mettre devant l'ordi.
> Si je débranchais la Liv B pour ne m servir que de Word ou autre, est-ce que il y aurais des ondes par l'écran ?
> ...



non, j'pense pas...ou alors pas plus qu'une télé ou un four micro onde...mais si t'as mal que aux poignets, et si t'as des migraines..c'est peut etre du a une mauvaise position de la main , et le fait de te concentrer sur un écran pour lire , au début, ca peut entrainer des migraines...la encore, voir avec un ophtalmo..mais rien de bien grave.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2006)

tr&#232;s bonne remarque.. et si tu veux aller plus loin dans l'assurance branche la live avec un cable ethernet, d&#233;sactive le wifi et regarde la diff&#233;rence


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> très bonne remarque.. et si tu veux aller plus loin dans l'assurance branche la live avec un cable ethernet, désactive le wifi et regarde la différence


Et aussi désactiver le mode "Association" en appuyant sur le bouton sous la Livebox. Voir le guide.


----------



## LYDA (7 Octobre 2006)

je viens de lire le livret de la liveBox pour mac inventel , page 31 il est écrit que en mode Wifi la diode ( comme un micro, clignote) . Celle de ma liveB ne clignote pas donc je ne serais pas en en WIFI mais seulement en Ethernet ????

Voilà je stop car je crains des problèmes si je reste devant l'ordi..quelques mn seulement pour lire le forum.
Merci à tous.
Lyda


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2006)

Utilise le principe de la cage de faraday


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2006)

_cf._ Gene Hackman dans "The Conversation" de Francis Ford Coppola. Grand acteur, grand film. Assez grande cage de Faraday 

PS : Son personnage est plus ou moins repris dans "Ennemy of the state" et il me semble que, l&#224; encore, il a une cage de Faraday.


----------



## LYDA (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

Si je le pouvais je le ferais( la cage)... malheusement je ne suis pas au cinéma.

Le soir j'éteinds tout ce qui concerne l'ordi. Je viens de remettre le courant et j'ai regardé ce qui clignotait sur la LIVEBox lorsqu'elle se connecte. 
En fait , tout clignote, même la diode WIFI.J'ai vite refermé le couvercle du coffre métallique et j'ai ouvert la fenêtre( c'est peut-être bête..mais ça ne coûte rien de le faire).

J'ai mis l'écran à 1 m de moi.

Je signale que hier, en étant restée qu'une petite heure devant l'ordi ( en 3 fois, quelques mn et j'éteinds), je n'ai pas eu la main droite brûlante.. seulement une sensation de chaleur qui m'envahie le buste et la tête... à éviter au maxi !, je stop et je sors prendre l'air.

Je viens de mettre 2 feuilles d'alu dans le gant de toilette qui me sert de protection pour la souris( pas facile pour manipuler).

Voilà, je donne tous ces renseignements car cela peut-être servira à d'autres.

Lyda


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Octobre 2006)

C'est clair que d'ouvrir la fen&#234;tre ne va pas changer grand chose (par avance d&#233;sol&#233; R&#233;mi d'&#234;tre dubitatif sur ce coup).

Lydia : y a t il une raison pour que tu ne prennes pas un simple modem ethernet chez Wanadoo au lieu de prendre la LB ? Tu peux nous dire quel ordinateur tu as stp.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> C'est clair que d'ouvrir la fenêtre ne va pas changer grand chose (par avance désolé Rémi d'être dubitatif sur ce coup).



_pourtant, ça aére grave les idées... et la pièce.    _


----------



## LYDA (8 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> C'est clair que d'ouvrir la fenêtre ne va pas changer grand chose (par avance désolé Rémi d'être dubitatif sur ce coup).
> 
> Lydia : y a t il une raison pour que tu ne prennes pas un simple modem ethernet chez Wanadoo au lieu de prendre la LB ? Tu peux nous dire quel ordinateur tu as stp.



-----------------------------
Bonjour

J'ai le téléphone illimité avec la livebox. J'a un MAC OS X 10,3-9 Panther

Depuis ce matin je débranche la LB, j'écris mes messages sans être connectée, je les mets dans brouillon et je les envoie en rebranchant pendant quelques instant.En même temps je lis vos messages.

J'ai lu les dégats que pouvaient faire les ondes sur des personnes fragilisée comme moi. Je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver pendant 1 mois1/2 à l'hôpital pour me faire réparer mon " unité centrale"... le cerveau !.
J'ai aussi mis mon téléphone mobile sous "cloche"... on ne sait jamais... Je ne suis pas parano , j'ai trop souffert il n'y a pas longtemps, je n'ai pas envie de remettre ça.

J'espère que l'ordi non connecté ne donne pas d'onde !

Merci à tous.

Lyda


----------



## LYDA (8 Octobre 2006)

Portable_et_Sante_Nantes_bien_etre_monalisette_next_up_7_04_2006.pdf

A lire . lyda


----------



## Vertume (8 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> -----------------------------
> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai le téléphone illimité avec la livebox. J'a un MAC OS X 10,3-9 Panther
> ...



hein? si tu veux éviter les ondes éléctromagnétiques, va falloir que tu songes a aller faire tes courses avec un scaphandre, pasqu'on en est naturellement bombardé de toutes parts...


----------



## LYDA (9 Octobre 2006)

http://www.who.int/peh-emf/about/WhatisEMF/fr/index1.html

http://www.who.int/peh-emf/about/WhatisEMF/fr/index.html

Je le sais mais j'ai espoir que les spécialistes vont me trouver une solution.

Pas de chance pour moi qui avait eu du mal à faire fonctionner un peu corectement cet engin .. Me voilà privé d'un plaisir de découvrir le monde.

Bon, ne pas se plaindre car il y a pire dans la vie !

Lyda


----------



## LYDA (10 Octobre 2006)

06, 23h43		   #61
Amok
Modérateur




Date d'inscription: 28/05/00
Lieu: PACA
Messages: 8954
Disco(14):
Citation:
Posté par reineman  
heu, pour plus de sureté, il vaudrait mieux que tu demandes l'avis d'un medecin, à l'hopital, ou l'avis du spécialiste qui t'a suivie.
eux, forcément , ils doivent etre au courant..
Cela me semble être le bon sens même, plutot que de mettre la borne dans une caisse de bois, puis dans un classeur métallique (c'est tellement incroyable que j'arrive à douter du sérieux de ce message) et de nous poser ensuite la question de savoir ce qu'on en pense... 

A toutes fins utiles, voici un lien donné dans un autre forum où notre ami(e) explique également son cas. Un forum, quel qu'il soit ne vaut pas consultation d'un spécialiste. 

Que ce sujet traîte, dans l'absolu, des phénomènes possibles des ondes, pourquoi pas. Mais en aucun cas nous ne sommes habilités à te donner un conseil spécifique à ton problème de santé, surtout après l'intervention chirurgicale que tu as subie.

File en parler à ton médecin sans plus attendre, dis lui que tu n'as pas suivi son indication (pas plus de 2 heures / jour), et que tu ressens des tas de trucs pas clairs depuis. Point.

-------------------- 
Visite médecin généraliste ce matin..... Ondes elecromagnétiques... *Connais pas !.*
J'avais imprimé quelques doc que je lui ai laissé.

Rentrée chez moi , j'ai téléphoné à la secrétaire du Neuro pour qu'il se documente sur la question pour ma visite en fin de mois.
Pas facile en France de se faire comprendre sur ce sujet !.

Cette nuit il fallait laisser la livebox pour la mise à jour ( demande d'Orange)
A minuit impossible de resister plus longtemps: cause tête et bourdonnement d'oreilles. J'ai coupé le courant... quelle " barbe" ce problème !
...


----------



## LYDA (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Un de mes enfants vient de m'envoyer la manip pour enlever la WIFI ( j'ai ethernet).

Voilà, c'est fait, j'ai réussi la manip, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que cela va un peu m'aider à recevoir moins d'ondes.

Je transmets cette manip au cas où d'autres personnes auraient le même problème que moi.


Pour enlever la WIifi sur ta Live Box.

- Allumer l'ordi, la Live Box, comme d'habitude

- Aller dans Safari, la page Google s'affiche

- en haut de la page Safari, dans la case blanche, apparait : http://www.google.fr/
enlever www.google.fr/ et le remplacer par : 192.168.1.1
Tu obtiens donc : http://192.168.1.1

- Tu tapes sur la touche Entrée, tu obtiens un menu Inventel, tu es dans ta Live Box

- tu as une ligne de couleur Orange : accès aux pages de configuration...
Tu cliques dessus

- tu obtiens une nouvelle page, avec un menu à gauche : Mes services, Sécurité, Configuration...
Tu cliques sur Sécurité

- En dessous de Sécurité, apparait un nouveau menu : Périphériques associés, Pare Feu, 802.11g, Bluethooth ...
Tu cliques sur 802.11g

- Tu obtiens un menu au milieu de l'écran, avec une ligne : Activer le réseau sans fil . A gauche de cette ligne, tu as une petite case qui doit être cochée, ce qui veut donc dire que ton réseau sans fil est activé.
Tu cliques donc sur cette coche pour l'enlever.

- Tu cliques sur soumettre

- Tu quittes Safari, voilà, plus de Wifi.

Si tu veux contrôler, tu refais exactement la même opération et tu vas contrôler que la case Activer le réseau sans fil n'est pas cochée cette fois ci.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2006)

Attention Safari n'est pas vraiment l'outil id&#233;al pour configurer la livebox, quand j'effectuais des changements avec safari, ils n'&#233;taient pas pris en compte. Fais la m&#234;me manip avec le navigateur Firefox, l&#224; ca marche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Je rappelle que vous n'&#234;tes pas plus dans un forum technique que m&#233;dical... je souscris &#224; la mission d'entr'aide de ce fil, c'est une bonne chose, mais je ne vois pas du tout quelles r&#233;ponses tu attends de nous Lyda. Je ne manque pas de compassion, crois-moi, mais sinc&#232;rement, ce message pourrait tout aussi bien &#234;tre sur n'importe quel forum d'acc&#232;s public. Les conseils sur un plan m&#233;dical que tu pourras trouver ici sont tous sujets &#224; caution. Et pour les conseils d'ordre technique, il existe des forums sp&#233;cialis&#233;s.
Internet par exemple.  Ou encore r&#233;seaux.

Franchement, Lyda, &#231;a heurte ma conscience de te dire &#231;a, mais qu'est-ce que ta question fait ici ? Malgr&#233; le miracle qui a permis que ce sujet reste s&#233;rieux... Consulte de vrais sp&#233;cialistes. Ici tout le monde &#224; toujours quelque chose &#224; dire. Mais dans aucune des sp&#233;cialit&#233;s de ton probl&#232;me. Dans quelques posts, tu vas avoir de belles prescriptions : "tombe le futal" "ach&#232;te un aluslim chez macway" "Abonne toi chez Noos" (du m&#234;me auteur que pr&#233;c&#233;demment) "prends un macbook, c'est top" "prends pas un macbook c'est nul" "sers nous une bi&#232;re" et j'en passe. Malgr&#233; tout si quelque chose a pu t'aider, c'est bien heureux, mais n'en attends pas beaucoup plus et prends &#231;a pour ce que c'est.

Bon courage.(


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> ...- Tu obtiens un menu au milieu de l'écran, avec une ligne : Activer le réseau sans fil . A gauche de cette ligne, tu as une petite case qui doit être cochée, ce qui veut donc dire que ton réseau sans fil est activé.
> Tu cliques donc sur cette coche pour l'enlever.
> 
> - Tu cliques sur soumettre
> ...




... Avant que le modo s'énerve...

- Ne pas oublier, avant de quitter le menu Livebox, de *sauver* pour que tes nouveaux réglages soient enregistrés dans la Livebox. Sinon tout est à refaire à chaque branchement.

- As-tu pensé à l'orientation de la Livebox ? Expérience : allumer une petite radio FM à proximité. Si la LB est en mode wifi activé et association, tu constateras une perturbation de la réception radio selon la position et l'orientation des 2 appareils. Tu pourras peut-être en déduire un emplacement et une orientation de la LB n'envoyant que peu d'ondes vers ta personne...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> - Ne pas oublier, avant de quitter le menu Livebox, de *sauver* pour que tes nouveaux réglages soient enregistrés dans la Livebox. Sinon tout est à refaire à chaque branchement.



D'accord avec toi mais avec Firefox


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> ... Avant que le modo s'&#233;nerve...


Trop tard, je suis &#233;nerv&#233; de naissance...


----------



## LYDA (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> ... Avant que le modo s'énerve...
> 
> - Ne pas oublier, avant de quitter le menu Livebox, de *sauver* pour que tes nouveaux réglages soient enregistrés dans la Livebox. Sinon tout est à refaire à chaque branchement.
> 
> - As-tu pensé à l'orientation de la Livebox ? Expérience : allumer une petite radio FM à proximité. Si la LB est en mode wifi activé et association, tu constateras une perturbation de la réception radio selon la position et l'orientation des 2 appareils. Tu pourras peut-être en déduire un emplacement et une orientation de la LB n'envoyant que peu d'ondes vers ta personne...


-------------------------------------------------------
Bonjour et MERCI  LOUSTIC pour ce dernier renseignement.

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser de vous avoir  embêtée  avec mes problêmes sur ce forum. 
Je voulais simplement savoir si l'un de vous avait une solution   pour parer à ce problème d'ondes et ainsi me permettre de continuer de naviguer sur le web car j'aime ce MAC G . Sachant que vous êtes tous des fans de celui-ci...je me disais que vous auriez une solution technique.

Bien amicalement à tous et sans rancune !.

Je STOP là mes demandes.

Lyda


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'accord avec toi mais avec Firefox


Dans la page de configuration de la LB se trouve l'onglet   Sauver/Effacer/Redémarrer et si on clique sur   Sauver   on voit l'annonce   _Sauve la configuration actuelle dans la mémoire flash..._. Dans la LB. Ne dépend pas du navigateur semble-t-il...

Gentil le modo, gentil...


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

As-tu essayé de mettre du gros sel dans les coins de chaque pièce ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

JE L'ATTENDAIS !!!!  D&#232;s que je l'ai vue, j'ai voulu la d&#233;placer


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005585 a dit:
			
		

> JE L'ATTENDAIS !!!!  Dès que je l'ai vue, j'ai voulu la déplacer



Oh, mais tu sais bien : avec moi il suffit d'être patient et ca arrive ! 

Mais c'était sérieux D) : je ne vois plus que ca à faire, ou laisser tomber le net pour reprendre les pigeons voyageurs !


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> As-tu essayé de mettre du gros sel dans les coins de chaque pièce ?!


Des gousses d'ail... c'est mieux !

:afraid: 

... et ça fait sérieux.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

D'ou je viens on a &#231;a...


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> D'ou je viens on a ça...



Soyons clairs : d'où tu viens, nous nous attendons à tout !


----------



## LYDA (7 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> pour briser les ondes il faut un filet
> des grillages metalliques sont très efficaces.
> les plaques de metal fonctionnent aussi mais sont moins performantes à surface egale qu'une plaque grillagé qui "capture" et "brise" les signaux avec plus d'éfficacité.
> il faut de plus les relier à la terre (si possible mesurée)
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------
Je vous écris en n'étant pas connectée , je le fais en copier coller à la dernière minute pour envoyer mes messages et recevoir les nouveaux.

Hier soir j'ai "accentué la protection de " la "  cage de faraday " !.
 Pour pouvoir fermer complètement le couvercle du coffre métallique où est logé la LIVEBOX ( sans WIFI), j'ai percé un petit coin du métal pour faire passer les fils et j'ai remis quelques feuilles d'aluminium en plus... avec tout cela , j'espère être un peu plus à l'abri.

De plus, j'ai " bricolé" la vitre anti-ondes de mon ancien PC pour l'installer devant l'écran l'écran du MAC Panther OS X 10,3,9.  Question esthétique..... pas terrible , mais tant pis !.

Bon j'espère qu'avec tout cela je pourrais rester un tout petit peu plus devant l'ordi sans trop souffrir car c'est trop démoralisant !.

MERCI pour vos conseils.

LYDA


----------



## Arlequin (7 Novembre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> Je vous écris en n'étant pas connectée , je le fais en copier coller à la dernière minute pour envoyer mes messages et recevoir les nouveaux.
> 
> Hier soir j'ai "accentué la protection de " la " cage de faraday " !.
> ...


 
Bonjour Lyda, 

au risque de dire une connerie......... tu as coupé le wifi non ??? alors à quoi bon continuer à te protéger de ta livebox ? :hein:  j'dis ça comme ça .......


----------



## LYDA (8 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour Lyda,
> 
> au risque de dire une connerie......... tu as coupé le wifi non ??? alors à quoi bon continuer à te protéger de ta livebox ? :hein:  j'dis ça comme ça .......


-----------------------------------------------------
Bonjour Arlequin

Les choses seraient simples si je pouvais me contenter de cette protection de la Livebox sans Wifi, malheureusement , depuis mon overdose aux ondes en juillet août, je suis devenue une hypersensible à tout ce qui est électrique.... c'est terrible.
Hier je suis allée au supermarché...obligée de faire très vite ... je ne me sentais pas bien?
Tout cela est une vraie Galère que je ne souhaite à personne !
Lyda


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> Bonjour Arlequin
> 
> Les choses seraient simples si je pouvais me contenter de cette protection de la Livebox sans Wifi, malheureusement , depuis mon overdose aux ondes en juillet août, je suis devenue une hypersensible à tout ce qui est électrique.... c'est terrible.
> ...




ok d'accord, au temps pour moi 

ça a donc sensiblement empiré depuis le début  ce de fil....... suis de tout coeur avec toi...courage....


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2006)

_Je me permets de clore ce fil dont la probl&#233;matique initiale a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solue. Je vous encourage, pour ceux qui le voudraient, &#224; continuer directement les &#233;changes sur ce th&#232;me avec Lyda par messagerie priv&#233;e.

Merci.

N&#8217;
_


----------

